

From Massachusetts State Trooper to iOS Developer - borski
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/20/smoopa-state-trooper-ios-development/

======
rollypolly

      "These kids are coding like mad scientists," he said.
      "I found their videos to be some of the most
      user-friendly ones."
    

That's a really unique way to learn!

------
amalag
First I thought this is one of the signs of a bubble, like when taxi drivers
are talking about how the latest tech IPO will make them rich. But in this
case, he seems to have a serious interest in programming.

~~~
waqf
Can't it be both?

------
mendel
Great story about an amazing iOS developer!

------
xiiiiiiiiiii
Great to hear stories like these

